# Aiki Taisai Pics



## Shogun (May 29, 2004)

Hi,
Here is the link for Aiki Taisai pics. one of those in attendance took all of these.


CLICK HERE!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 30, 2004)

It looks like everyone was haveing a good time.
 A pretty good turn out also.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 30, 2004)

Can you tell us a little about who was teaching and what was covered?


----------



## Aikikitty (May 31, 2004)

Wow!  Thanks for posting the pictures.  :asian:  Was this a seminar?  Where was it taken place?

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Shogun (Jun 1, 2004)

I unfortunately did'nt get to attend, but that is where I train. It was held at the Tsubaki Kannagara Jinjya, in Granite Falls, WA. My Sensei, Reverend Koichi Barrish, a shinto preist, was teaching.
The Seminar was Aiki Taisai, held to commemorate O sensei's B-day. Tsubaki


----------



## Yari (Jun 10, 2004)

Nice pictures! Looks like a good camp.

Could you tell a little about the white hakama's?

/Yari


----------



## Shogun (Jun 15, 2004)

It might be hard to give a descriptive answer on that. but basically, our style of Aiki is headed by Shinto priests, and shinto is the "clean religion". white is pure, and so on... We wear a Hakama at 5th Kyu, which can take up to 2 years to get to. some wear green, blue, black, or off-white hakamas.


----------



## Yari (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the answer!

Would you say that it's individual which color a person can use on his/her's hakama? And do the colors  represent anything in shinto(don't know anything about shinto)?

Regards
Yari


----------



## Shogun (Jun 17, 2004)

Not sure about if/when/how/why some of the Hakamas are different colors. it could have to do with rank. I have only been doing Aiki for 2 years, and am about 6-8 or so away from Shodan. as for Shinto colors, usually there isnt specific colors, but White is the most often seen color in Shinto. that and Blue (the color of my skin after winter Misogi Shu ho.........lol)


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 3, 2004)

Cool pic thanks.


----------

